# Hi Every1!



## KMFH (May 26, 2005)

Hey all, just found this site recently, and i just wanted to tell who ever runs it, im lovin' it!  
 Im a MUA for Kevyn Aucoin Beauty, and have a MAC infatuation as well!  Look forward to lurkin on this site a bunch, C Ya!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra KMEFH! I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## user2 (May 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra! Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Janice (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KMEFH* 
_ Hey all, just found this site recently, and i just wanted to tell who ever runs it, im lovin' it!  
 Im a MUA for Kevyn Aucoin Beauty, and have a MAC infatuation as well!  Look forward to lurkin on this site a bunch, C Ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi KMEFH!! Thank you for the compliment, I am very glad you are enjoying the forums and site thus far. (Chelsea is vacationing until 6/1 but I am sure she will be just as thrilled as I was at your compliment when she arrives home and reads it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )! 

Welcome to Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please let one of the staff know if you ever need anything.


----------

